# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Ταχυκαρδιες ναι...αλλα ποσους παλμους;

## dgs

Γεια σας ειμαι ο Γιωργος και παρακαλω για μια βοηθεια.Ξερω,δεν γινεται διαγνωση απ το διαδικτυο,αλλα μια συμβουλη ειδικα απο καποιον συμπασχοντα θα την ηθελα παρα πολυ.

Ολοι οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολογικη πιεση ανεβαζουν παλμους.Ομως ταχυκαρδιες ποικιλουν,και το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν εχετε μετρησει ποτε τους σφυγμους σας.Εγω σε πολυ εντονο φοβο μου εχω μετρησει και 180 παλμους και παραπανω ακομα.Ειναι ικανος ο φοβος μου να ανεβασει τοσο πολυ τους παλμους μου;Οι αποψεις των γιατρων διχαζονται.Αλλος μου πε πως αφου ειναι τοσοι πολλοι οι παλμοι θα προκειται για παθολογικη ταχυκαρδια,αλλος μου πε πως αφου στο τεστ κοπωσεως στους 192 παλμους η καρδια σου ανταποκριθηκε μια χαρα,μη φοβασαι τιποτα.. Στο τεστ κοπωσεως εν τω μεταξυ με επιασε σε μικρο βαθμο αυτο ,στους 150 παλμους , αλλα δεν βρηκε ουτε αρρυθμια ουτε τιποτα. Το τριπλεξ επισης ενταξει. Εκλιπαρω για καποια απαντηση,ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ΑΣΗΜΙΝΑ

Γιώργο καλημέρα,

Από αυτά που γράφεις θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είναι κρίση πανικού κ όχι κάτι Ιατρικό, από την στιγμή που οι Ιατρικές εξετάσεις σου είναι μια χαρά.

Δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι κ με τι ασχολείσαι, αλλά θα σου έλεγα ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις το πιεσόμετρο στο συρτάρι. Ξέχασε τους σφυγμούς σου για να σε ξεχάσουν κ αυτοί. 

Δες πως είναι οι ρυθμοί της ζωής σου κ αν έχει συμβεί κάτι διαφορετικό στην καθημερινότητά σου. Από εκεί θα έρθει η λύση. 

Διάβασε αν θες για τις κρίσεις πανικού στο internet, υπάρχουν πολλά άρθρα. Το σημαντικό όμως είναι να βρεις μέσα σου τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.

Επίσης από τις κρίσεις πανικού δεν ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ κανένας τίποτα, είναι ο φόβος του ότι κάτι θα πάθω. 

Γι αυτό το πιεσόμετρο στο συρτάρι, κ εσύ έξω από το σπίτι.

Μίνα (ψυχολόγος)

----------


## dgs

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας.Ναι πρεπει να κανω κατι γιατι ειμαι μολις 28 χρονων και νιωθω αιχμαλωτος της φοβιας μου αυτης.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ..ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ 180 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΧΕΣΑΙ?

----------


## dgs

κατεβαινουν σταδιακα,προσπαθω να ηρεμησω ,δεν εχω και πολλα περιθωρια μεσα στο τρομο μου..

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΕΣ?

----------


## DEMGAL23

geia sas paidia..giwrgo(dgs),exw akribws to idio problhma me esena kai eimai 22.5 xronwn,kai to exw hdh 1.5 xrono..to kserw einai tragiko to sunaisthima twn 180 sfugmwn logw fobou(krishs panikou dld),kai to exw zhsei arketes fores..phga kai se nosokomeio kai me duo endoflebies pou mou ekanan epesan stous 120 sfugmous tote..pleon mou exei ginei toso entonh auth h fobia pou otan shkwnomai,otan perpataw,otan anebainw anhfores h skalia nomizw panta oti tha pethanw apo tous 185 sfusmous pou tous aisthanomai mesa sto laimo mou,polu entonoi dld..otan shkwnomai oxi toso polloi,alla stous 100-140 ftanw),alla panta peftoun akariaia me to pou tha kathisw h tha ksaplwsw..prokeitai gia kathara psuxologiko sumptwma afou aexw xalasei gurw stis 3000eurw se apeires eksetaseis gia na dw apo ti proerxetai kai de mou briskoun apolutws tpt..ena allo problhma pou me apasxolei teleutaia einai oi ektaktosustoles an tis gnwrizeis,exw kathe mera arketes 10-25,kai shmeiwteon,oute kapnizw oute pinw kafedes,ta exw kopsei edw kai 1,5 xrono..ebala holter ruthmou 24h kai mou brhkan oti exw 81 sufmous to lepto kata meso oro to 24wro..kai test kopwsews ekana ston kalutero kardiologo ths kuprou,pali de mou brhke tpt..esu giwrgo genika metras tous palmous sou;;kai an posous exeis ana lepto;kai genika thelw a mou peis posous palmous exeis se sunithismenes drasthriothtes sou,se otidhpote..thelw na mou peis epishs ti upsos exeis kai posa kila eisai,giati kai auta paizoun rolo ap oti mou eipan oi giatroi..egw eimai 1.98 kai eimai 92 kila..otan arxise olo auto hmoun 110 kila,alla apo to fobo mou ekana diaita kai exasa kapoia kila mhpws eftaige auto,alla den eida diafora,antithetws xeiroteraa eimai..perimenw apanthsh sou edw...

----------


## nopanic

> pleon mou exei ginei toso entonh auth h fobia pou otan shkwnomai,otan perpataw,otan anebainw anhfores h skalia nomizw panta oti tha pethanw



Aυτό το αισθανομουν και εγω με αποτελεσμα να ανεβαινω τα σκαλια ενος ορόφου και να νομίζω οτι θα πεθάνω..τώρα το αισθάνομαι σε αρκετα μικροτερο βαθμό.

Ακόμη και σε εναν απλό περίπατο μόλις αισθανόμουν λίγο άβολα π.χ μια αυξηση θερμοκρασίας , λίγο ίδρωμα ή μια φυσιολογική αύξηση των παλμων , αμεσως ο εγκεφαλος αντιδρουσε λες και ερχοταν η συντελεια του κόσμου , με ζάλη , ταχυκαρδίας , και φυσικα αίσθημα πανικου.

Αυτό προσπάθησα και προσπαθω ακόμη να το αντιμετωπίσω , αγοράζοντας εναν διάδρομο και κανοντας γυμναστική στο σπιτι , δηλαδη σε εναν ελεγχομενο χώρο.
Αυτο μου δινει την δυνατοτητα να αισθανομαι ποιο ανετα και να μπορω να πιεζω περισσοτερο τον εαυτο μου κανοντας τον να ιδρωνει ,να λαχανιάζει και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα μιας σωματικης ασκησης χωρις να με πιανουν κρίσεις πανικου..Δεν το καταφερα απο την μια μερα στην αλλη , στην αρχη ειχα αντιδρασεις απο τον εγκεφαλο μου που μου ελεγε οτι θα παθω κατι , αλλα δεν το εβαλα κατω .
Ηδη αυτό εχει αρχισει να εχει αποτελεσματα και στους εξωτερικους χωρους.
Ολα αυτα γιατι εχω αρχισει να πειθω τον εαυτο μου οτι δεν μπορει να κανω 4-5 χιλιομετρα με κλισεις κ.λ.π στον διαδρομο και να ειμαι μια χαρα και μολις παω να ανεβω μια σκαλα να εχει \"προβλημα\" η καρδια κ μαλιστα τοσο μεγαλο που να απειλουμαι αμεσα .

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι η γυμναστική κ ειδικα η αερόβια θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετα σε βαθος χρόνου να ξεπερασεις αυτο το αίσθημα..

----------


## Agia

geia sas kai apo mena,
exw akrivws paidia to idio pragma me ton nopanic.De kserete ti anakoufish pira twra,nomiza oti tetoia pragmata exw mono egw.Ontos einai ola ston egkefalo mas? Afto de mporw na to katalavw! Exw ksekinisei k egw aerovia askisi,me ena programa 3, 4 fores ti vdomada.Trexw,laxaniazw...kai kapou to ksexnaw oti 8a pa8ei i kardia mou.Otan girizw pali omws stis sini8ies mou me pianoun diafora kai meta fovamai mi me piasei krisi panikou kai ekei pou fovamai ontos me pianei kamia fora panagia mou kai tixainei na eimai kai se meros me kosmo kai de kserw ti na kanw...
Lete na voi8aei h gimnastiki se simptwmata anxous?...Posos xronos mporei na xriastei na perasoun ola afta?
Kamia fora sikonomai apo to krevati gia na paw as poume sto mpanio kai i kardia mou xtipaei toooso grigora les kai piga trexontas re gamwto.Xtipaei sto laimo mou kai sto sterno toso dinata,ekei na deis pws fovamai.Afto giati simvainei re paidia?Eksetaseis exw kanei,ta panta!Ola kala,kai i kardia mou den exei tipota!Ti na pw...

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

AGIA SOU ESTEILA MNM STA INBOX SOU,AN THES TA LEME APO KEI.

----------


## Agia

vre paidia,pws 8a mpw sta inbox??? den kserw demgal,pws na paw ekei na dw minimata  :Frown:

----------


## krino

Πανω δεξια στη σελιδα σου,
βλεπεις τα εξης:


[Αποσύνδεση - U2U - Πίνακας ελέγχου / Επιλογές]


κανεις κλικ στο U2U

----------


## Agia

hi guys...na rwtisw kati? sta u2u mou dixnei oti exw minima. pataw epanw pou leei eiserxomena kai den mou to anigei na to diavasw. ti prepei na kanw?

----------


## krino

κλικαρεις κατω απο το λινκ που υπαρχει στη λεξη θεμα?

----------


## Agia

ok,,,to vrika paidia!!!
kati allo...sas exei tixei pote ekei pou es8aneste tin kardia sas na xtipaei ri8mika ksafnika sa na ka8isterei na dwsei palmo. giati siimvainei afto k tromazw re paidia exei kaneis kamia idea??...ti einai afti i ka8isterisi???
tak...tak...tak... ... tak...tak... ... tak... ... tak  :Frown:

----------


## Chrisgr

Εγω οταν ειχαν ξεκινησει οι κρισεις πανικου ειχα μεχρι 140-150...μια νυχτα ομως μου ειχε φτασει και 190 και νομιζα οτι πραγματικα θα πεθανω θα ξεκολλησει η καρδια μου απο το σωμα μου με τοσο δυναμη και ταχυτητα που χτυπαγε...
Τωρα που ειμαι σχεδον καλα ταχυκαρδιες νιωθω μονο οταν κουραζομαι ανεβαινοντας σκαλια η κανοντας κατι που ειναι κουραστικο και σκεφτομαι οτι αυτη η κουρασει μπορει να μου ανεβασει ταχυκαρδιες κτλπ..και εκανα ενα κολπο...
Μετρησα την πιεση μου με το πιεσομετρο και τους παλμους και ειχα 80 παλμους...ανεβηκα 2 οροφους στην πολυκατοικια μου και ενιωθα την καρδια μου να σπασει ...εχοντας το αγχος μηπως απο την κουραση κτλ παθω τιποτα και πεθανω...μετρηθηκα ξανα και οι παλμοι μου ηταν 90...φυσιολογικοι δηλαδη για την κουραση που ειχα...το εκανα 2-3 φορες αυτο μεχρι που τελικα καταλαβα οτι οταν νιωθω τους παλμους μου ειναι διοτι δινω σημασια πολυ και τους αισθανομαι ενω ειναι εντελως φυσιολογικο να χτυπαει ετσι και απλα οταν δεν τους \"ακουω\" ειναι πολυτ απλα γιατι δεν σκεφτομαι αυτες τις μλκιες!
Ξερω θελει υπομονη ...καταλαβαινω απολυτα τους παντες και προσπαθω να βοηθησω και να βοηθηθω..γιατι αν δεν το εχεις παθει δεν προκειτε ποτε να καταλαβεις πως νιωθει ο αλλος...
Υπομονη λοιπον και ηρεμια!
Εμενα με βοηθαει αν παω σε καρδιολογο και μου πει ολα ειναι οκ δεν θα παθεις τιποτα! και μου φευγει αρκετα το αγχος!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΠΤ..ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..ΠΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙ..ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ,ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΛΔ,ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΕΡΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ,Π.Χ. ΣΗΚΩΝΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΑ 140-150 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ,Η ΠΕΡΠΑΤΟΥΣΑ 200 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΑ 180..ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΛΔ..ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 4-5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ..ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΝ,ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ,ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ,ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΛΔ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΝΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ,ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ..

----------


## Agia

Paidia mou exei dimiourgi8ei pali i anasfalia me thn kardia, de kserw, kati exw, kati moy simvainei to niw8w! H kardiologos mou eipe oti de xriazonte pereterw eksetaseis gt ta eidame ola leei k einai kala. Egw omws 8elw na ksana paw se giatro, ti na kanw???.......Me exoune fovisei kati ksafnikes taxikardies me to pou sikonome apo ton ipno milame gia 100 kai panw, me to pou ksaplwsw peftoun...kai merikes fores prin ton ipno k de mporw na kimi8w an den pesoun toulaxiston stous 60. Peite kati....plz!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Srt8

Ξεκίνα με το να μην πας σε γιατρό, αυτό είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να \"κάνεις\", κατά δεύτερον όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι σκέψου λογικά, ο καρδιολόγος σου πέρασε πολλά χρόνια μελετώντας καρδιές σαν την δική σου, ζει από αυτό, του δώσανε χαρτί που λέει ότι είναι heart expert, επίσης δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να σου πει ψέμματα... όλες οι εξετάσεις που έχεις κάνει, γίνανε μέσα από μηχανήματα που άλλες φορές σε ΆΛΛΟΥΣ αθρώπους δείξανε ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα, στην περίπτωσή σου όμως δεν δείξανε κάτι τέτοιο, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι είσαι καλά. Επιπροσθέτως να σου πω ότι τα προβλήματα στην καρδια, δεν δημιουργούνται απο τη μία μέρα στην άλλη, άν έκανες εξετάσεις 6 μήνες πριν ας πούμε και ήταν όλα καλά σε διαβεβαιώ ότι είναι ακόμα..

Φυσικά όπως όλος ο κόσμος είναι καλό να κάνουμε check up μία φορά το χρόνο, ώστε αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει, να το δούμε σύντομα και να το αντιμετωπίσουμε.
Στη σημερινή εποχή εκεί που έχει πάει η επιστήμη όσον αφορά τη διάγνωση, σου λέω ότι το ανθρώπινο λάθος έχει εκμηδενιστεί, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για την καρδιά.

Τώρα, επειδή πέρναγα ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα για μία μεγάλη περίοδο και μέχρι να αποδεχτώ τα παραπάνω ΥΠΕΦΕΡΑ, πάντα έψαχνα λύσεις και πράγματι βρήκα μία αρκετά αστεία...
όποτε με έπιανε ταχυκαρδία (πολύ συχνα μία περίοδο) ένιωθα ότι κάτι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, κάτι δεν πάει καλά, με λίγα λόγια δεν ενιωθα εγώ φυσιολογικός, τι έκανα λοιπόν? έκανα πράγματα με ένταση, παράδειγμα έβγαινα για τρέξιμο και φυσικά ένιωθα απόλυτα φυσιολογικός μετά, αφού οι χτύποι μου συμβάδιζαν με αυτό που έκανα, αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να με χαλαρώσει και ως δια μαγείας λίγο μετά όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά. Επίσης ένιωθα τόσο καλά που έκανα κάτι με ένταση και μετά ήμουν καλά... εννοώ, ένιωθα ότι είχα πρόβλημα με την καρδιά μου, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ξεκουράζομαι, αλλά αντιθέτως πήγα και έτρεχα σαν βλάκας και το έβγαλα, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ...

Λίγο καιρό μετά και αφού αποδέχτηκα αυτά που σου είπα παραπάνω δεν ξαναείχα ταχυκαρδία ποτέ ξανά (βέβαια ξεκίνησαν αυτές οι ζαλάδες που έχω τώρα όλη μέρα...)

Fight fire with fire!!!

----------


## Agia

MIA XARA TA LES SRT8...SE EFXARISRW POY AFIERWSES LIGO XRONO KAI MOY EIPES OOOLA AFTA! KAI EGW PAW GIA TREKSIMO ALLA FOVAMAI AFTON TON GRIGORO RI8MO GIA ANAKOPI....MI GELASEIS ALLA SKEFTOMAI KATI TETIA WRES WRES GT EXW AKOUSEI OTI KAI AN8RWPOI ME KALI KARDIA PANW SE ASKISI EXOUN MINEI STON TOPO.AX PANAGIA MOU...PRIN KAPOIA XRONIA DE TO EIXA AFTO!DEN SKEFTOMOUN ETSI.GIAFTO TIS FOVAMAI AFTES TIS TAXIKARDIES KAI OLA AFTA ME TIS EKTAKTES SISTOLES PAROLO POU DEN IPARXOUN PA8OLOGIKA EYRIMATA!
NA RWTISW KAI KATI ALLO?? ....FARMAKA DEN PERNW...TIPOTA OUTE ANXOLITIKA OUTE IREMISTIKA...DE 8ELW NA MPLEXTW ALLA MIPWS PREPEI TELIKA NA PARW KATI OUTOSOSTE NA MI DIMIOURGI8EI PROVLIMA STIN KARDIA MOU???...I DEN EXEI SXESI AFTO?

----------


## Srt8

Akou me kala tora...

Auti pou exoun pathei tis anakopes anikoun se mia apo tis parakato katigories...

1. eixane provlima idi kai den to xerane gt pote den kanane exetaseis
2. gimnazontousan se POLI ipsilous rithmous, pragma pou simainei piezan ton eauto tous pio poli apo oso mporousan
3. itan proxorimenis ilikias opote pali piesan ton eauto tous poli
4. eppagelmaties athlites pou kai auti den xeroun ti anavolika eixane parei

sou leo me sigouria oti den anikeis se kamia apo autes tis katigories...

se kamia periptosi den xreiazetai na pareis opoiodipote farmako, ektos an sto pei o giatros sou, emena toulaxiston OI GIATROI MOU, otan eixa to idio provlima me sena, pote den mou edosan tipota.. to paramikro... kai min xexnas osa ligotera farmaka pairnoume toso to kalitero...

distixos einai kinis apodoxis oti auto to kanoume emeis ston eauto mas, pragma pou simainei oti pera apo to oti aisthanomaste asxima kai PEFTEI I POIOTITA ZOIS MAS, tipota allo den mporoume na pathoume...

den tha sou po ta tipika skepsou thetika ktl... alla tha sou po na eisai o eautos sou... me oti auto simainei, prospathise na ependiseis se pragmata pou prokaloun kai tononoun to endiaferon sou, \"xexasou\" ligaki... to treximo pou sou prteina einai mia kali arxi... alla min ta paratiseis molis deis ta skoura...

kai pros theou, polema to, mi to afiseis etsi gt apo psixologikis apopsis mporei na ginei xeirotero...

den xero pos einai ta agglika sou, alla diavase autous tous exairetikous stixous, opote tous diavazo ego (kai akouo kai to tragoudi) me ena magiko tropo ftiaxnomai...

This is my life and I won\'t compromise or waste my time
All I have done I did on purpose \'cause I want it to do
if I was wrong I\'m very sorry but this happens when you try
sometimes you cann\'t forsee how things are working out
and what it\'s about...

if it all was in vain I won\'t sigh for a single day
I\'ll do it again and again
If it was in vain I will wait for another time
I swear. I won\'t go down again

And if I doubt I might have failed even before the day is done
how can I know if I don\'t dare?
Am I allowed do it twice if I don\'t make it at first time?
Then I will learn from my mistakes and I\'ll do right
haven\'t I try...?

if it all was in vain I won\'t sigh for a single day
I\'ll do it again and again
If it was in vain I will wait for another time
I swear. I won\'t go down again

I know you know that we can
We hold the key in our hands
to make it better, then it wasn\'t all in vain.

ola tha pan kala.. pigaine rixe ena treximataki, kai mpes xana sto forum na mou peis poso kourasmeni eisai  :Stick Out Tongue:  :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agia

χαχαχα...wraio song! pio einai??? Akolou8w programma me to treksimo,ayrio exw...!!! Apla diavaza kati mpes se afto to link kai 8a katalaveis giati anisixw toso poli,diavase to prosektika.ok??? kai dwse mu meta tis apantiseis sou. Oxi oti den einai swsta afta pou les parapanw alla kai me afta pou akoume ka8e mera gia paradixma itan kala kai pe8ane...itan kala kai ksafnika ikardia tou....lew gt re gamwto ??? lipon mpes edw http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=1696 kai steile mou se parakalw! dwse vasi ....! perimenw!

----------


## Srt8

Para poli oraia, ena arthro pou epi tis ousias den leei tipota...

ti mas eipe loipon, oti to agxos kai to stres dimiourgei anepithimites katastaseis... fisika kai dimiourgei gia auto mas lene \"min exete agxos\", to thema einai poso vasi prepei na dosoume se auto?

tha sou po pos to vlepo ego...

kathesai mes to spiti kai eisai PARA POLI KALA, ena aeroplano peftei kai peftei pano sto spiti sou kai den menei kolimpithroxilo... toses einai kai oi pithanotites autis tis arrostias pou anaferetai sto arthro... 

kai sorry kiolas? poios den exei viosei katastaseis ipsilou, metriou, xamilou stress?den katalava? OLOI anexairetos, alli perissotero alli ligotero, auto simainei oti autoioi anthropoi vriskontai se kindino? bottom line? an theloume agia na skeftoume pragmata pou mporei na mas skotosoun, mporoume na skeftoume xiliades... to thema einai prepei na ta skeftomaste? kai an ta skeftomaste.. pos prepei na antilamvanosmate?

Auti i ereuna pou perigrafetai sto link pou mou edoses egine MIA se 25 atoma, EPILEKTIKA... einai akiri kai atopi... episis to arthro einai TOSO antiepaggelmatiko pou kapoios prepei na minisei to malaka pou to egrapse.. otan anaferesai se ereunes prepei na parousiazeis ta panta, pou, apo poious, apotelesmata kai oxi mia apli anafora...

auta pou akous \"itan kala kai pethane\"... pou to xeroun oti itan kala? ego sou leo oti i sintriptiki pleiopsifia auton eixe provlima kai den to ixere... 

O organismos mas einai ena kalokourdismeno roloi, den pethaineis etsi eukola.. eidika anthropoi san ki emas, pou xepsirizoume ta panta me toses exetaseis kai xana exetaseis, tha eprepe na aisthanomaste ligo kalitera apo tous ipolipous... ego parakalao tous filous mou na pane na kanoun exetaseis, analoges me autes pou ekana ego, alla kaneis den paei...

oloi exoun stress, to thema einai pos to diaxeirizontai...

to tragoudi einai auto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT6Pyr97W1A

----------


## Χάιντι

\"Συνηθως οι σφυγμοι της καρδιας τεινουν να ειναι λιγοτεροι οσο πιο καλη κατασταση εχει το σωμα...
Σε αθλητες κι ιδιαιτερα οσους ασχολουνται με αθληματα αντοχης, ο αριθμος αυτος ειναι πολλες φορες αρκετα μικρος!
Οι πολλοι χτυποι το λεπτο να ειναι το ζητουμενο... Χμμμ, δεν νομιζω!
Ας το παρουμε απο την αρχη...
Ενας νεος κι ενας μεγαλυτερος σε ηλικια ποδηλατης... Το μεγιστο του νεου ειναι σαφως μεγαλυτερο αυτο του μεγαλυτερου του... Ομως, σε μια ανηφορα πχ, μπορει να ανεβαινουν παραγωντας το ιδιο εργο αλλα εχοντας διαφορετικους σφυγμους, ο νεος πχ να εχει 190 κι ο αλλος 170!
Σε κατασταση ηρεμιας αυτο δεν συμβαινει αντιστοιχα παντα...
Το να μπορεις λοιπον να φτασεις 200 σφυγμους, δεν ειναι μοναχα θεμα εξασκησης, αλλα και ηλικιας...
Το να μπορεις να φτασεις 35 ομως, ειναι θεμα φυσικης καταστασης...
160 σφυγμους σε ηρεμια τωρα για εσενα, εκτος κι αν εισαι τοσο τρελα τρελα ερωτευμενος! 
Επισης, το αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι εντελως ασχετο με την ποδηλασια!
Κι εγω αν κατσω να παιζω βελακια για 30 χρονια επι 15 ωρες την ημερα, θα πετυχαινω τριπλο εικοσι συνεχεια, ετσι δεν ειναι?\"

αυτό διάβασα κάπου και επειδή μου άρεσε το μεταφέρω

----------


## Srt8

> _Originally posted by janet_
> \"Συνηθως οι σφυγμοι της καρδιας τεινουν να ειναι λιγοτεροι οσο πιο καλη κατασταση εχει το σωμα...
> Σε αθλητες κι ιδιαιτερα οσους ασχολουνται με αθληματα αντοχης, ο αριθμος αυτος ειναι πολλες φορες αρκετα μικρος!
> Οι πολλοι χτυποι το λεπτο να ειναι το ζητουμενο... Χμμμ, δεν νομιζω!
> Ας το παρουμε απο την αρχη...
> Ενας νεος κι ενας μεγαλυτερος σε ηλικια ποδηλατης... Το μεγιστο του νεου ειναι σαφως μεγαλυτερο αυτο του μεγαλυτερου του... Ομως, σε μια ανηφορα πχ, μπορει να ανεβαινουν παραγωντας το ιδιο εργο αλλα εχοντας διαφορετικους σφυγμους, ο νεος πχ να εχει 190 κι ο αλλος 170!
> Σε κατασταση ηρεμιας αυτο δεν συμβαινει αντιστοιχα παντα...
> Το να μπορεις λοιπον να φτασεις 200 σφυγμους, δεν ειναι μοναχα θεμα εξασκησης, αλλα και ηλικιας...
> Το να μπορεις να φτασεις 35 ομως, ειναι θεμα φυσικης καταστασης...
> ...


kai isxiei 100%...

----------


## Agia

SE VRISKW PARA POLY PSIXREMO BRAVO SOU,MAKARI NA MPOROUSA K EGW NA TA PW AFTA STON EAYTO MOU! NA SOU PW THN ALI8IA EXEIS DIKIO,ME EKANES NA SKEFTW DIAFORETIKA GIA LIGA LEPTA,TO 8EMA EINAI NA TO KSEPERASW...! EMENA ME PIANEI ENAS PONOS APO KEI POU EINAI I KARDIA KAI TRELENOMAI...LEW GT DEN EXW TSIMPIMATA POU8ENA ALLOU PARA MONO EKI??? KAI ETSI ARXIZW PALI TON KIKLO ME TIS KAKES SKEPSEIS. KAI EMENA OI FILOI MOU MOU LENE SIGA MI PAW NA KANW CHECK UP MIA XARA EIMAI KAI KAPNIZOUN APO TO PRWI MEXRI TO VRADI PRAGMA POU EKANA K EGW PRIN ENA XRONO KAI OUTE KAN GIMNASTIKI.
KAI KATI ALLO PANW SE AFTO POU LES OTI KAI POU TO KSERANE OTI ITAN KALA? ...IKSERA MIA ISTORIA ENOS AN8RWPOU POU EIXE KANEI EKSETASEIS KAI TOU EIPAN KALA EISAI MI FOVASAI TIPOTA KAI PE8ANE RE SY APO KARDIA.MA PWS GINETE AFTO....KAI ENAS FILOS MOU PANW STIN PROPONISI 19 XRONWN?POU IPOTI8ETE KANOUN EKSETASEIS PRWTA OI A8LITES.NA KATI TETIA ME ODIGOUN STIS FOVIES TON TELEFTEO KERO!

----------


## Srt8

exeis idea ti exetaseis kanoun autoi pou les athlites? 1 kardiografima.................. tipota allo... ego exo (eixa) karta athliti, kathos epaiza podosfairo.. tin evgala se 20 lepta... me akroastike, 1 kardiografima, aimatos kai telos... an auto einai exetaseis... fexe mou...

oson afora tin istoria tou anthropou pou tou eipan \"eisai kala\" kai pethane, den xereis polla pragmata.. opos to an einai alitheia, i toti exetaseis eixe kanei, pote tis eixe kanei? kato apo poies sinthikes pethane? mipos eixe kati allo kai oxi tin kardia tou? mipos mipos... mi dineis vasi se auta... dose vasi se alla pragmata pio simantika... opos?

Pos tha ftiaxeis tin fisiki sou katastasi oste na nioseis kalitera, pos tha xeperaseis auti ti fovia... auto tha sou allaxei to zoi... kai ekei to thema agia... na allaxeis ti zoi sou...

Deixe endiaferon se pragmata pou tha allaxoun ti zoi sou kai exoun noima, agnoise ta ipolipa, to na xereis kai an strifogirizei sto mialo sou, oti kapoios kapou kapote pethane ipo kapoies sinthikes den leei tipota...

skepsou to paradeigma me to aeroplano... ti prepei na skeftoume? min kathomaste spiti gt mporei na pesei to aeroplano pano mas? oxi... akoume tin istoria kai an axizei tin analioume parapano, an oxi, proxorame stin epomeni istoria pou isos simainei polla...

xexna tis taxikardies, opos mou eipe o giatros mou... einai san na se exo valei an trexeis 100ari... esti to skeftomoun apo tote.. opote eixa taxikardia elega... den trexei kastano... san na etrexa ena katostari... e kai met pigaina kai to etrexa kiolas  :Big Grin: 

mi fovasai gt eisai KALA, vres kati endiaferon kai tha eisai akoma kalitera!!!

----------


## Agia

SE XRIAZOMAI GIA PSIXANALITI SRT8....XAXAXXAXAXA...EXEIS DIKIO,TA IDIA MOU LEEI KAI I PSIXOLOGOS MOU KAI ME VAZEI SIGA SIGA SE AFTO TOTRIPAKI,EXW POLI KAIRO NA PAW LOGO IKONOMIKWN. KAI GENIKA PERNAW OMORFA STI ZWI MOU...APLA SKEFTOMAI KAI AFTA..EIXAME KAI MIA APOLIA EDW STIN IKOGENIA PRIN XRONIA,APO KARDIA KAI OLO AFTO POU PERASA IPARXOUN STIGMES POU TO SKEFTOMAI KAI FOVAMAI!!!! MAKARI SIGA SIGA NA TA KSEPERASW OLA, DE 8ELW NA EIMAI ETSI MIA ZWI. AN KA KSERW KOPELES POU EFTASAN 35 KAI EINAI AKOMA ME KAPIES FOVIES.

----------


## Srt8

fovies den einai kako na exeis, to thema telika, nomizo gia olous mas, einai na mathoume na tis diaxeirizomaste... kai ti simainei kali diaxeirisi? na min tis afinoume sto metro tou dinatou na epireazoun ti zoi mas arnitika  :Wink: 

den xero poso xronon eisai, alla pithanologo oti eisai nea, doulepse to tora pou einai noris kai sto mellon na eisai vevaiai den tha exeis kanena apolitos provlima..

kai ELEOS, allaxe auto pou grafeis ekei 

diathesi: xalia ....

an einai dinaton, to vlepo kai xalaei kai i diki mou diathesi ....

----------


## Agia

DEN KSERW PWS ALLAZEI ..... AFTO ME TO TI LEEI I DIA8ESI! PROSPA8ISA NA TO ALLAKSW...XAXAXAXA!!!

----------


## Srt8

Simasia exei oti piges na to allaxeis  :Wink: 

Ego ti na kanoooooooooo pou variemai apeira tora :d

----------


## Agia

KANE PODILATOOOO....XAXAXAXA

----------


## petrakis_87

Geia sas paidia, kathomoun kai diavaza ta post sas kai arxizw na sunhdhtopoiw ti pragmatika sumvainei kai me mena, ola 3ekinhsan prin kati mhnes pou me epiase mia foverh taxukardia enw kapniza(paro3usmikh) kai phga nosokomeio opou mou ekana endoflevies gia na sunerthw, apo tote eimai se mia genikh agxwdh diataraxh, exw paei kai 5-6 fores sta epeigonsta me taxupalmies genika exw kathhmerines taxupalmies molis agxwthw h kanw kati pou tha me kourasei estw kai ligo, kriseis panikou, adunamia ktl ktl (to gnwsto tropario me apeires e3etaseis uperhxous holter..) Vasika twra pou gurisa ligo stous goneis mou exw arxisei na strwnw kapws (vgainw e3w ktl..) alla genika eimai se mia diataraxh agxwdhs eidika to prwi otan 3upnaw kai den 3erw ti na kanw poia, arxizw kai skeftomai oti o psuxologos einai monodromh lush re gmt..

----------


## petrakis_87

hahaha!! egw phga na kanw to pasxa podhlato kai apo thn taxupalmia kai th zalada pou me epiase molis ekana petali sthn anhfora kontepsa na lipothimhsw, opote den to 3anaepiasa.. vasika to xeirotero einai otan exw taxupalmia kai zalizomai parallhla ekei einai pou me pianei krish kateutheian..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

PETHAINEIS PSILE!!!!AHAHAHAHAHA!!

----------


## petrakis_87

ma mou fenetai pws etoimos eimai...:P

----------


## Agia

Ρε παιδια...προσεξα κατι που λετε ολοι οτι στα επειγοντα που πηγατε...σας κανανε ενδοφλεβιες για να ηρεμησετε!!!

Οταν ετυχε που πηγαινα κ εγω στα εκτακτα με τις κρισεις πανικου,,,κανενας δε μου εδινε σημασια,με ειχαν βαλει σε μια καρεκλα....εγω πεθαινα.....γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι αυτο ηταν κριση πανικου και ο φοβος μου τα εκανε χειροτερα!
Δε μου δωσανε τιποτα,δε μου κανανε καρδιογραφημα και μου ειπανε να ηρεμησω μονη μου και οτι απαγορευεται να μου δωσουν ηρεμιστικο!!!.....μα πως να ηρεμησω μονη μου οταν νιωθω οτι κινδυνευω? ....Ειχα παθει υπεραερισμο και αφου περασαν 40 λεπτα με βαλανε κατω και αρχισαν να με εξαιταζουν!!!! Αθλιοι!!!!

Την αλλη φορα που ετυχε και τρομαξα,πηγα σε κεντρο υγειας...μου ειπαν να ηρεμησω μονη μου ΠΑΛΙ!!!! και δε μου εδωσαν τιποτα ουτε και εκει!!!!!

Τοσο δυσκολο ηταν να μου κανουν οτι και σε σας δηλαδη????? Αισθανομουν σα να πεθαινα και οι γιατροι να με κοιταζαν!!!!! ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ!!!!

----------


## kostasc

Agia.

Επειδή έχω πάει και εγώ άπειρες φορές σε επείγοντα η αντιμετώπιση που είχα ήταν διαφορετική ανάλογα με το γιατρό. Κάποιες φορές μου δίνανε inderal (ένα χάπι για να ρίξει τις σφύξεις), 2 φορές μου κάνανε μια ένεση δεν ξέρω ποια ακριβώς ουσία, αλλά ξέρω ότι ήταν αγχολυτικό και τις περισσότερες δε μου δίνανε τίποτα μετά από το καρδιογράφημα που μου κάνανε...α συνήθως βέβαια μόνο επείγοντα δεν ήταν μιας και περίμενα γύρω στι 1 ώρα και κατι να εξεταστώ. Τέλος, κάποιοι γιατροί (2-3 φορές) έτυχε να κάνουν αυτό που περιγράφεις εσύ, να με αφήσουν να \"ηρεμήσω\" μόνος μου. Άρα από ότι έχω καταλάβει τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από το γιατρό και ποια άποψη έχει. Π.χ. κάποιος ο οποίος θέλει να \"τελειώνει\" γρήγορα με κάποιο περιστατικό οπως το δικό μας χορηγεί πολύ εύκολα κάποιο αγχολυτικό, άλλοι που θεωρούν ότι η \"καλύτερη\" θεραπεία είναι να βιώσει κάποιος όλο το άγχος του, μπορεί να μην δώσουν τίποτα και να αφήσουν το σώμα να επανέλθει στην ισσοροπία από μόνο του. Πάντως, από την εμπειρία μου (12 χρόνια έχω διαταραχή πανικού) το να πηγαίνει κάποιος στα επείγοντα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο...σίγουρα αυξάνει το άγχος και διαγνωστικά δεν προσφέρει κάτι ιδιαίτερο, μιας και οι γιατροί που θα σε δουν εκεί μόλις αποκλείσουν κάποιο σοβαρό-άμεσα απειλητικό- περιστατικό δεν θα δώσουν και πολύ σημασία για το τι πρόκειται.

Σχετικά με όλο το θέμα, να προσθέσω και εγώ τη δική μου εμπειρία. Ο μέγιστος αριθμός σφύξεων που έχω μετρήσει, όχι με ψηλάφηση γιατί εκεί είναι πολύ εύκολο να χάσει ή να μετρήσει κάποιος παραπάνω σφύξεις, είναι 215 σε διάδρομο γυμναστικής. Σε \"ηρεμία\" είναι 178 και το έβλεπα στο μόνιτορ του ασθενοφόρου που με πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο. Και όσο αφορά το ρόλο του άγχους και το πόσο μπορεί να ανεβάσει τις σφύξεις θα αναφέρω το παρακάτω περιστατικό που μου συνέβει πριν από κανένα μήνα που έκανα test κοπώσεως. Και μόνο με την ιδέα ότι θα έκανα test κοπώσεως και θα ανεβάσω σφυγμούς είχα πολύ άγχος. Πριν να ξεκινήσω είχα 132 σφυγμούς, τους είδα στο μόνιτορ που ήμουν καλωδιωμένος, επίσης ένιωθα έντονη ζαλάδα, ότι θα λιποθυμήσω και πολλά άλλα. Τελικά, και αφού έπρηξα το γιατρό μου, σταμάτησα μετά από 8,5 λεπτά (ζήτησα να σταματήσω εγώ) όταν οι σφύξεις μου ήταν 195, και αυτό γιατί εκτός όλων των άλλων που 195 σφύξεις συνεπάγονται, ξέρω ότι το \"μέγιστο\" στο test κοπώσεως είναι 220-ηλικία (31 στην περίπτωσή μου) παλμοί, το οποίο και προφανώς είχα ξεπεράσει. Όταν ρώτησα το γιατρό για αυτό μου είπε ότι πρώτον δεν έβλεπε κάτι ανησυχητικό στο καρδιογράφημα και στη μέτρηση της πίεσής μου, δεύτερον δεν είχα λαχανιάσει πολύ (είπε ότι θα με άφηνε μέχρι να μου βγει η γλώσσα έξω) άρα η αύξηση των σφύξεων δεν ήταν καθαρά λόγω κοπώσεως αλλά κυρίως λόγω άγχους και τρίτον ότι όταν ξεκίνησα το test είχα ήδη 130 σφύξεις, οπότε ήταν λογικό να ανέβουν και πιο γρήγορα, και γενικά μου είπε ότι μια \"υγιής\" καρδιά αντέχει και σε πολύ παραπάνω σφύξεις. 

Όσον αφορά σε υποθέσεις ξαφνικού θανάτου λόγω ανακοπής, και εμένα με τρομάξει πολύ η συγκεκριμένη ιδέα (ειδικά όταν ακούω για κάποιο περιστατικό), αλλά από την άλλη συνήθως τα άτομα που πάθαν κάτι τέτοιο στις περισσότερες των περιπτωσεων δεν είχαν κανένα ιδιαίτερο σημάδι - ενόχληση αλλά συνέβη εντελώς ξαφνικά, καθώς επίσης και λόγω του γεγονότος ότι δεν είχαν ενοχλήματα δεν \"ψάχτηκαν\" και τόσο εξονυχιστικά όσο οι περισσότεροι από εμάς (η πλειοψηφεια αιφνίδιων θανάτων σε νεαρά άτομα &lt;30 οφείλεται σε συγγενείς καρδιοπάθειες που δεν έχουν διαγνωσθεί, το triplex κατά 95% θα έβρισκε αυτές τις ανατομικές ανωμαλίες). Επίσης, πάντα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα 1:10000 ακόμα και αυτός που έχει κανει τις πιο λεπτομερείς εξετάσεις στην καρδιά χωρίς να του διαγνωστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα να πάθει ξαφνική ανακοπή, αλλά αυτή η πιθανότητα είναι μικρότερη από την πιθανότητα να πεθάνει κάποιος από χτύπημα ενός ουράνιου αντικειμένου (π.χ. θραύσμα ενός μετεωρίτη που κάηκε μπαίνοντας στην ατμόσφαιρα της γης), για να μην αναφέρω την πιθανότητα για αυτοκινηστικό δυστύχημα. Άρα το να θεωρούμε ότι είμαστε η εξαιρετική περίπτωση που έχει κάτι τόσο σπάνιο και δεν μπορούν να το διαγνώσουν δε νομίζω ότι βοηθάει, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να αυξάνει το άγχος μας και να μας οδηγεί στο να πραγματοποιούμε ακόμα πιο πολλές εξετάσεις (και αυτό γίνεται ένας φαύλος κύκλος). Οπότε, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αποφασίσουμε ότι το να αποφεύγουμε να κάνουμε κάποιες δραστηριότητες δεν μας προφυλάσσει από κάτι, αλλά αντιθέτως θα μας οδηγήσει κιόλας (μακρυπρόθεσμα σε 20-30 χρόνια) σε αυτό που φοβόμαστε, στην καρδιοπάθεια...και ίσως αυτό να είναι η \"λύτρωσή\" μας?? Η απόδειξη ότι όντως είχαμε πρόβλημα?? Δεν ξέρω και εγώ αναζητώ την απάντηση για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

Αυτο ειναι γεγονος με το αγχος,και εγω οταν εκανα τεστ κοπωσεως ειχα 135 παλμους με το που ανεβηκα στο μηχανημα,και υστερα στο 1ο λεπτο ειχα φτασει στους 160 και ανεβηκα μεχρι τους 187,και ειμαι 22 χρονων,και πιεση μου ηταν την ωρα του τεστ 160/80,τωρα δεν ξερω αν ηταν οντως τοσο,γιατι στα επειγοντα μου εβρισκαν παντα 185/100-110,και μου φαινεται απιθανο να ειχα μονο τοσο.και επισης τα ατομα με διαταραχη πανικου ανεβαζουν περισσοτερες σφυξεις οταν αγχωνονται,εγω π.χ.εαν εχω 80 σφυγμους και γινει κατι και αγχωθω εκει την στιγμη πολυ,ανεβαζω κατευθειαν 140-150 σφυγμους,τσεκαρισμενο αυτο,μου εχει συμβει πολλες φορες.Και εμενα μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος μου οτι αν συνεχισω αυτη την αγχωδη αντιμετωπιση των γεγονοτων γυρω μου,ειναι σιγουρο οτι στα 50 μου θα αναπτυξω καρδιοπαθεια λογω του στρες,παρολο που τωρα η καρδια μου δεν εχει το παραμικρο προβλημα,επειδη αν παιζεις σε υψηλους παλμους συνεχεια και ειδικα λογω στρες η καρδια αρχιζει να φθειρεται με τον χρονο.

----------


## Agia

ΚΟΣΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ μια \"υγιής\" καρδιά αντέχει και σε πολύ παραπάνω σφύξεις.

ΜΙΑ ΥΓΙΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΤΕΛΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ.ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ,ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ,ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ Η ΑΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ...ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ Η ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΠΛΕΥΡΟ...ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ!!!
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΦΥΞΕΙΣ,ΗΡΘΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΥΤΟΣΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΜΟΙ...
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΦΤΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ...:1)ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ!
...2)ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΓΙΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ...ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ.
...3)ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΑΡΙΑΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ!!!
...4)ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ?

ΟΠΟΤΕ...ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΙ ΕΞΑΙΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ!!!

ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ...ΑΝΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ,ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ,ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΩΡΑ...! ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΘΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΑΙΤΑΣΕΙΣ!

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ!
ΒΥΕΕΕ!!!

----------


## petrakis_87

Agia kai egw akribvw to idio provlhma exw, pleuro allazw sto krevati polles fores kai kaeutheian taxukardia, les kai ekei p kathomouna 3afnika arxisa na trexw, tis teleutaies meres shkwnomai apo t krevati (exw ligh taxukardia) trww kanonika prwino kai meta apo ligo noiwthw to stomaxi upervolika gemato kai me pianei egxos kai taxupalmia, kai ekei p paei na mou perasei 3anarxizei.. molis paw na kanw kati tote oi sfugmoi anevainoun katakorufa, apo 120 3erw gw se 170 kai mporei na katsw kai na pane 88 kai meta pali 120... ena drama, noiwthw to agxos sto stomaxi kai thn kardia (an einai agxos dld gt mporei na paizei kati kai me to stomaxi mou) ti na pw , kai twra as poume skata eimai pali... exw to inderal dipla kai skeftomai na to parw na mh to parw... Oso gia to nosokomeio otan phga eixa panw apo 170 kai 3hrostomia, den epaize na me afhnan etsi, afou sunexeia tous elega voitheia petainw kai tetoia... fantasou oti otan me valane sto kardiografhma prepei na eftasa th megisth kardiakh mou suxnothta, isws kai na thn 3eperasa den 3erw auto p thimamai einai pws mou xorhghsan polles eneseis (3-4), h nosokoma dipla apo to giatro tou elege psithirista popo... akoma den peftoune e ?... ekek na deis xesimo... ase... sthn teleutaia enoiwsa ena moudiasma sto sththos kai h kardia mou stamathse kai 3ana3ekinhse !!! ekei na deis... telika meta hmoun komple gia merikes meres...

----------


## petrakis_87

Pantws re paidia, teleutaia pou me pianei to prwi, ama kanw kati kai enteinw thn krish kai me piasei entona se shmeio pou lew paei pethainw, meta thn upoloiph mera eimai sxetika kala, mporw na kanw pramata dld..

----------


## Agia

Γεια σας και παλι....

Πετρακη οντως,ολα το πρωι με το που ανοιγει το ματι...νασου ταχυκαρδιες και κακο και ολη την υπολοιπη μερα τιποτα!!!
Ειμαι και εγω με τα χαπια κοντα μου,inderal και xanax και οταν με πιανει κατι ολο λεω να παρω και δεν περνω!
Λες και ειμαστε γεροι και γριες εχουμε καταντησει..ελεος!
Αλλα γιατι να συμβαινουν ολα το πρωι????
Πιστευω οτι κοιμομαστε με ανχος για το τι μας περιμενει η επομενη μερα και γιαυτο συμαβαινει....λετε????
Ειληκρινα δε βγαζω ακρη εγω,και θα ρωτησω τελευταια φορα τη γιατρο μου κ αν μου πει να παρω κατι θα παρω να τελειωνει το θεμα!

Αληθεια εσυ γιατι δε περνεις? ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ? ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ??

----------


## petrakis_87

Den pairnw tpt gt den exw dei kanena giatro ths prokophs akoma mono inderal ama skourhnoun polu ta pramata.. Ase pou ap oti vlepw telika den me pianoun mono prwi...

----------


## tntfem

εγω εχω υψηλη αρτηριακη πιεση τους τελυταιους 4 μηνες και οι παλμοι οταν πηγα στον καρδιολογο ηταν 200.Εκανα ενα σωρο εξετασεις και δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα εκτος απο θυρεοειδη.Για τους παλμους μου εγραψε ενα χαπι lobivon. Ο νευρολογος μου εγραψε bespar γιατι ειχα ταχυκαρδιες και δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω....βασικα ενιωθα ετοιμοθανατη...παει ελεγα θα το παθω το καρδιακο επεισοδιο  :Smile:  θεωρησε λοιπον οτι αφου δεν μου βρηκαν κατι στις εξετασεις ολα οφειλονται στο αγχος.Το bespar δεν μου εκανε και τιποτα...οι ταχυκαρδιες συνεχιστηκαν και το εκοψα μονη μου για να μην χαπακωνομαι τσαμπα.

----------


## petrakis_87

Όταν λες ψηλή πόσο εννοείς δηλαδή? και εκείνο το 200 πως έπεσε, έγινε ανάταξη με ή χωρίς φάρμακα; Τώρα γενικά τι χάπια παίρνεις;

----------


## tntfem

την πρωτη φορα που πηγα στον καρδιολογο ειχα 18 και 12 η μικρή.Παιρνω χάπι για την πιεση καθημερινα και για τους παλμους παιρνω 3/4 lobivon καθημερινα παλι.
Εχω για ωρα αναγκης και το αγχολυτικο Bespar που δεν κανει ομως ιδιαιτερη δουλεια. Οι παλμοι εχουν πεσει στους 60-70 περιπου...παρ\'ολα αυτα υπαρχουν στιγμες που νιωθω την καρδια μου να παει να σπασει και εχω και μουδιασματα.Δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα γι\'αυτες τις κρισεις και δεν ξερω αν τελικα ειναι ψυχολογικο οπως μου λενε ή εχω κατι σοβαρο και δεν μπορουν να το βρουν.Εχω κανει καρδιογραφημα,υπερηχους και τριπλεξ μεχρι κοιλιακη αορτη,νεφρα και επινεφριδια,δεν ξερω τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω.

----------


## petrakis_87

endiaferon.. idiopathhs upertash dld kai taxukardies monimes... mallon prepei na deis psuxologo..

----------


## kostasc

tntfem 

το bespar από έχω διαβάσει δεν ακήκει στην κατηγορία των αγχολυτικών τύπου βενζοδιαζεπινών (π.χ xanax, atarax κτλ) τα οποία δρούνε άμεσα και για τα πάρει κάποιος από φαρμακείο χρειάζεται ειδική συνταγή (για να πάρεις bespar δε χρειάζεσαι τέτοια συνταγή, με κόκκινη λωρίδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος), και το bespar δρα σε μεγαλύτερο εύρος χρόνου 2-3 εβδομάδες (μπορείς να δεις το χαρτί οδηγιών ή καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις το γιατρό που σου τα έδωσε). Επίσης από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω ξέρω ότι προβλήματα στο θυρεοειδή (που ανέφερες πως έχεις) σχετίζονται με αυξημένη πίεση και ταχυκαρδίες, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι ο γιατρός σου θα έχει φροντίσει και για τη ρύθμιση του θυρεοειδούς.

Αgia
σχετικά με αυτά που έγραψες πριν
1)ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ!
και εγώ την πρώτη κρίση πανικού την έπαθα την ώρα που προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ, από και πέρα κάθε βράδυ είχα κρίση πανικού (χωρίς δηλαδή να κάνω κάποιου είδους άσκηση). για το τι μπορεί να φταιεί υπάρχουν χιλιάδες λόγοι, θα ήταν ίσως μια καλή εξάσκηση για σένα να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις τι φταίει σε σένα π.χ. κάποιο άγχος αναμονής καθώς έχεις κάνει στο μυαλό σου κάποιου είδους σύνδεσης του πρωινού ξυπνήματος με αύξηση των παλμών της καρδιάς?? κάτι άλλο? θα μπορούσες ίσως μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας να προσπαθήσεις να το βρεις.

2)ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΥΓΙΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ...ΤΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ
και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορεία για τον εαυτό μου. Όπως είπα και πριν υπάρχουν χιλιάδες λόγοι που μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό. Π.χ. σε άτομα σαν εμάς να υπάρχει μια αυξημένη ευαισθησία του νευρικού συστήματος με αποτέλεσμα να εκρίνονται πολύ πιο εύκολα κατεχολαμίνες (αδρεναλίνη, κορτιζόνη, νοραδρεναλίνη) και άλλες ορμόνες οι οποίες ρυθμίζουν και τις σωματικές εκδηλώσεις μας όπως οι χτύποι της καρδιάς, ο ρυθμός της αναπνοής και πολλά άλλα. Αφού όπως έχεις πει δεν παίρνεις κάποια φάρμακα θα μπορούσες να βρεις κάποιον καλό ενδοκρινολόγο που να εμπιστεύεσαι και να συζητούσες μαζί του αν θα είχε κάποιο νόημα για σένα (από διαγνωστικής αξίας εννοώ) να κάνεις κάποιες εξετάσεις όπως π.χ. 24ωρη καταγραφη κατεχολαμινων στα ούρα και μέτρηση κατεχολαμινών πλάσματος.

3)ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΑΡΙΑΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ
όπως είχα γράψει και πριν η πιθανότητα μια υγιέστατη καρδιά να σταματήσει να χτυπά και τα αίτια να είναι η αντίδραση της ίδιας της καρδιάς είναι 1:10000. Συνήθως, σε νεαρής ηλικίας άτομα, υπάρχουν εκ γενετής συγγενείς καρδιοπάθειες οι οποίες δεν έχουν διαγνωσθεί, ακριβώς επειδή δεν είχαν δώσει κάποιο σύμπτωμα και έτσι δεν οδήγησαν το άτομο (αλλά και το γιατρό) να κάνει κάποια εξειδικευμένη εξέταση π.χ. triplex καρδιάς το οποίο δείχνει την ανατομία, καθώς και τη λειτουργικότητα της καρδιάς. 

4)ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ?
τότε κανένας δεν θα έπρεπε να ασκείται, γιατί μέσω της άσκησης και της ταχυκαρδίας που αυτή επιφέρει τότε οι καρδιές όλων των αθλητών θα είχαν πρόβλημα. Αντιθέτως όμως άμα δεις όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι συνιστούν άσκηση. 
Όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος -DEMGAL23- σχετικά με το τι του είπε ο καρδιολόγος του, αν συνεχίζει κάποιος να ζει με άγχος τότε είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να αποκτήσει κάποια καρδιοπάθεια η οποία όμως θα έρθει μετά από πολλά χρόνια και το αίτιο της οποίας δεν θα είναι οι ταχυκαρδίες αλλά η επίδραση των ορμονών του άγχους στις αρτηρίες.

----------


## Agia

Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑ!

ΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ...)¨)¨¨)

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## tntfem

kostasc ευχαριστω! Επαιρνα πανω απο 2 βδομαδες bespar...για την ακριβεια εναμιση μηνα περιπου. Ξεκινησα με μισο πριν τον υπνο και κατεληξα σε 3 ολοκληρα την ημερα. Τα εκοψα μονη μου εδω και ενα μηνα και δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα γιατι απο χτες εχω παλι τα ιδια συμπτωματα.
Petrakis_87 δεν εχω παει ακομα σε ψυχολογο,νευρολογος με παρακολουθει.Δεν εχω πεισει ακομα τον εαυτο μου οτι καποια συμπτωματα οφειλονται στο αγχος...απλα πιστευω οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο και οι εξετασεις δεν το δειχνουν  :Frown:

----------


## Σάτυρος

Δεν διαβασα ακομα καμια απο τις απαντησεις που πηρες, παντως θεωρητικα το μεγιστο που πρεπει να "πιανει" η καρδια σου ειναι -αν δεν κανω λαθος- 220 μειον την ηλικια σου.

Τωρα σχετικα με το θεμα σου, πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να εμπιστευθεις τους γιατρους και μονο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας....οταν νιωθεις οτι σου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι(αρκετες φορες μεσα στη μερα τωρα τελευταια)συμαινει οτι εχω υπερταση?Οταν πριν λιγες μερες το ειχα ξανανιωσει εβαλα τη μαμα μου να μου παρει πιεση & ειχα 13 & 9.Τωρα θελω να παρω ενα ηλεκτρονικο δικο μου γιατι με το αλλο δεν τα καταφερνω....οποιος γνωριζει θελω να μου πει τη γνωμη του....please.....νομιζω οτι οπου να ναι ερχεται το εγκεφαλικο!(ξεχασα να σας πω οτι ειχε προβλημα με πιεση & ειχε παθει 2 εγκεφαλικα η γιαγια μου).

----------


## Tasos75

[QUOTE=ΡΑΝΗ;342236]Παιδια,χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας....οταν νιωθεις οτι σου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι(αρκετες φορες μεσα στη μερα τωρα τελευταια)συμαινει οτι εχω υπερταση?Οταν πριν λιγες μερες το ειχα ξανανιωσει εβαλα τη μαμα μου να μου παρει πιεση & ειχα 13 & 9.Τωρα θελω να παρω ενα ηλεκτρονικο δικο μου γιατι με το αλλο δεν τα καταφερνω....οποιος γνωριζει θελω να μου πει τη γνωμη του....please.....νομιζω οτι οπου να ναι ερχεται το εγκεφαλικο!(ξεχασα να σας πω οτι ειχε προβλημα με πιεση & ειχε παθει 2 εγκεφαλικα η γιαγια μου).[/QUO

Όταν νιώθεις να σου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι σκέφτεσαι κάτι που σε αγχώνει; Καταρχήν δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι ανεβάζεις πίεση αν και το 13-9 είναι στο όριο του φυσιολογικού.
Πάντως μέσα στην ημέρα κάθε άτομο ανάλογα με τις δυσκολίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει στη δουλεία του ή στο σπίτι του και ανάλογα με τις δραστηριότητές του ανεβοκατεβάζει πιέσεις συνεχώς! 
Για να έχεις σωστή εικόνα της πίεσής σου πρέπει πρώτα να αράξεις σε μια καρέκλα, να ηρεμήσεις για κανα δεκάλεπτο και μετά να μετρηθείς.
Επίσης εγκεφαλικό από υπέρταση παθαίνουν οι περισσότερες γιαγιάδες οπότε μη μασάς!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Tasos75,σ ευχαριστω.Για την ερωτηση αν νιωθω οτι μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι οταν αγχονομαι η οχι,αλλες φορες ετσι & αλλες αλλιως....θα παω απο Δευτερα να κανω εξετασεις για χοληστερινη(δεν εχω κανει ποτε)& θα παρω & ενα πιεσομετρο.Εχω & τις καταραμενες αρρυθμιες εδω & 3 χρονια.....οταν λεμε παρακολουθηση της πιεσης,καθε ποτε πρεπει να την μετραω?Οσο για την γιαγια,εχεις δικιο αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι ακουμε & για νεους ανθρωπους!Λενε κι ολας οτι η υπερταση ειναι ο υπουλος δολοφονος...& αυτο μ εχει τσακισει στον φοβο...!!

----------


## VELIA

Καλησπερα!! Ειχα περιπου τις ιδιες μετρησεις στην πιεση χωρις ποτε να εχω ιστορικο υπερτασης ουτε καν οικογενειακο (14-19) Το κακο ηταν πως δεν ειχα κανενα συμπτωμα η μαλλον ειχα μαθει να ζω με αυτα και δεν το καταλαβαινα ποσο υψηλη πιεση ειχα μεχρι που μια μερα ειχα απιστευτα φτερουγισματα που με τρομαξαν και ετρεξα σε καρδιολογο ..Τις νυχτες ακουγα την καρδια μου να χτυπαει αντανακλαστικα απο το στρωμα και συχνα ξυπνουσα με στεγνο στομα. Πιστευα ομως πως ηταν απο το αγχος..
Ο καρδιολογος τελικα μου εδωσε για αρχη το xanax και oblivon kai ως εμπειρος ειδε δειγματα καταθλιψης και με εστειλε σε ψυχολογο (τ ω ρ α ) παραλειπω κανα εκατο αραδες για την οικονομια του χρονου) και τελικα η παθολογος μου -μετα απο μια ανωδυνη πρωτη κριση πανικου σε καποια γενικη συνελευση - κατεληξε σε aulmetec (διουρητικα) και cipralex (αντικαταθλιπτικα). Τωρα δεν παιζει με τιποτα κριση πανικου (το προλαβα αμεσως) και τα cipra τα εκοψα στους εξι σε συνενοηση μαζι της. Για μενα ειναι τα πιο ελαφρια και χωρις καμια εξαρτηση. Τα διουρητικα ομως προκαλεσαν αλλα προβληματα ..καταληγω λοιπον πως κοβεις ενα και βγαινουν αλλα γι αυτο καλο ειναι (και για μενα το λεω) να βρισκουμε μονοι μας τροπους και να προσεχουμε τον εαυτο μας σε οσα μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε ..ισως καποτε κοψω και το αλατι :Smile:

----------


## Tasos75

> Tasos75,σ ευχαριστω.Για την ερωτηση αν νιωθω οτι μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι οταν αγχονομαι η οχι,αλλες φορες ετσι & αλλες αλλιως....θα παω απο Δευτερα να κανω εξετασεις για χοληστερινη(δεν εχω κανει ποτε)& θα παρω & ενα πιεσομετρο.Εχω & τις καταραμενες αρρυθμιες εδω & 3 χρονια.....οταν λεμε παρακολουθηση της πιεσης,καθε ποτε πρεπει να την μετραω?Οσο για την γιαγια,εχεις δικιο αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι ακουμε & για νεους ανθρωπους!Λενε κι ολας οτι η υπερταση ειναι ο υπουλος δολοφονος...& αυτο μ εχει τσακισει στον φοβο...!!


Καλά βρε πόσο χρονών είσαι και φοβάσαι τόσο μην πάθεις εγκεφαλικό από υπέρταση! Για να γίνει αυτό απ΄ότι ξέρω πρέπει να έχεις για χρόνια υψηλή πίεση την οποία δεν την ελέγχεις με κανένα τρόπο.
Καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς ένα ειδικό παθολόγο που ασχολείται με την υπέρταση ο οποίος θα σου πει αν έχεις πρόβλημα και τί ακριβώς χρειάζεται να κάνεις. Μην αγχώνεσαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## Φιλομαθής

> Ειναι ικανος ο φοβος μου να ανεβασει τοσο πολυ τους παλμους μου;


Καλημέρα dgs , από την στιγμή που όλες οι ιατρικές εξετάσεις δείχνουν καλά αποτελέσματα , η καρδιά σου αν και ανεβάζει 180 παλμούς λειτουργεί άψογα για έναν από τους βασικούς λόγους τους οποίους είναι κατασκευασμένη , την αυτοπροστασία !
Έχοντας λάβει σήμα κινδύνου από τον εγκέφαλο , ανεβάζει παλμούς για να οξυγονώσει τους ιστούς και να τους γεμίσει ενέργεια , προετοιμάζοντας το σύνολο σε ετοιμότητα για μάχη η για φυγή , πάντα ανάλογα με την στιγμιαία εκτίμηση τον δεδομένων της κατάστασης !
Είναι επομένως πολλή εύκολο να αντιληφθούμε ότι το πρόβλημα μας δεν είναι οι υψηλοί παλμοί , αλλά η μη ρεαλιστική εκτίμηση μιας υποτιθέμενης απειλής η οποία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα λάθος σήματα , δημιουργώντας σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ένα λαβύρινθο προβληματικότητας !

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Καλά βρε πόσο χρονών είσαι και φοβάσαι τόσο μην πάθεις εγκεφαλικό από υπέρταση! Για να γίνει αυτό απ΄ότι ξέρω πρέπει να έχεις για χρόνια υψηλή πίεση την οποία δεν την ελέγχεις με κανένα τρόπο.
> Καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς ένα ειδικό παθολόγο που ασχολείται με την υπέρταση ο οποίος θα σου πει αν έχεις πρόβλημα και τί ακριβώς χρειάζεται να κάνεις. Μην αγχώνεσαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος.


Ειμαι 35.Ξερω οτι ειναι υπερβολικος ο φοβος μου αλλα το παλευω.....λοιπον,πριν καμια ωρα που γυριζα σπιτι,περασα απ το φαρμακειο να μου παρει την πιεση,ειχα 14-9,5.Μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι για να ανησυχω αλλα για την ηλικια μου ειναι τσιμπιμενη της καρδιας!Πηρα αμεσως την καρδιολογο μου & μου ειπε να την μετραω καθε μερα(για 10 μερες) & αν συνεχισει να ειναι ετσι θα βαλω holder πιεσης.Φυσικα εκανα παραγγελια πιεσομετρο μεσω internet της AEG(ηλεκτρονικο)γιατι η φαρμακοποιος τα ειχε 80 ευρω!Εγω το βρηκα με 28,τωρα τι θα μου βγει....ελπιζω να κανω τη δουλεια μου!Βρε παιδια,μ αυτη την πιεση που εχω παθαινω κατι αμεσα?Εγω εχω ακουσει οτι αν εχεις πολυ & για μεγαλο χρονικο διστημα χωρις να το ελενχεις,τοτε παθαινεις......ααχχ!!

----------


## Tasos75

Χαλάρωσε βρε παιδάκι μου, μη με αγχώνεις και μένα! Όταν θα μετράς την πίεσή σου πρέπει να είσαι ήρεμη, στο φαρμακείο μετά από περπάτημα βάλε και λίγο το στρες ήρθε και τσίμπησε. 
Φρόντισε όταν μετράς την πίεσή σου να έχεις πρώτα ηρεμήσει για κανά δεκάλεπτο και αν χρειαστεί τη μετράς και 2η φορά. Ρώτα το γιατρό σου, πρέπει να σου δώσει αναλυτικά οδηγίες πόσες και ποιες ώρες της ημέρας θα μετράς.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,μου ειπε η καρδιολογος οτι καλυτερο θα ειναι να εχω μετρηση και πρωινη και απογευματινη και οπως εγραψες πρεπει για κανενα μισαωρο να προσπαθησω να χαλαρωσω πριν τη μετρησω....

----------

